# What do you think about during your swing?



## jcooper5083 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi all,

got to thinking about how much we trust our swing that we have worked on in practice and how much muscle memory comes in to it so wondered when you are on the course playing a round what do you think about during your swing?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2012)

As little as is humanly possible


----------



## jcooper5083 (Dec 7, 2012)

This is what I was hoping someone would say.

I believe I am over thinking my golf on the course far too much and I need to trust the practice I have put in, the swing I have developed and the consistancy I am getting on the practice area.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 7, 2012)

Imurg said:



			As little as is humanly possible
		
Click to expand...

+1 for me


----------



## jcooper5083 (Dec 7, 2012)

do you have a specific trigger you think about or do you just focus on the ball and let the swing just happen


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Look at the ball. Look at the ball. Look at the blinking ball.


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 7, 2012)

what ball?


----------



## SamQuirkePGA (Dec 7, 2012)

These are currently my thoughts:

P1 to P3 more hinge.
P3 to P4 more thoracic extension.
P4 to P5 more palmar, shallow shaft.
P4.5 to P7 pelvis back & pitch elbow.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dino39 (Dec 7, 2012)

Did anyone see where that went.................shall I take another?!


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 7, 2012)

I think whatever I've been working on tbh. If I just "Grip it and Rip it then its lost ball."


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			what ball?
		
Click to expand...

The one in the bunker by the green.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 7, 2012)

If anything the path I'm swinging on for the way down or the exit/finishing point of my hands.. or even where I'm starting the ball but everything else has taken part before I swing the club, including my 'swing trigger' per se. Once I'm set up correctly I'm good to go so never really worry during my swing, I've made all the decisions... I'm happy with what I'm about to do, so I do it.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 7, 2012)

Usually too much. Then get frustrated if it doesn't go well and then it's "see that ball Amanda, yes that ball....see this club Amanda...damned well hit one with the other" - at which point I totally nail it. So the next few are similar with no thought except hitting the ball I can see with the middle of the club in my hands (when I do this the ball seems huge and the task ridiculously easy!), and then I start to question what I'm doing that works so well and the merry go round starts again.

Gotta love this game!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm guilty of a few thoughts, the list is getting shorter!!

1. Keep left arm straight
2. Full shoulder turn
3. Swing through the ball dont hit at the ball.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2012)

As I address the ball I say quietly to myself 'plane, plane, plane...' and imagine in my mind's eye Ben Hogan's swing finish.  My attempt to trigger muscle memeory established from early teens copying Hogan's swing.  Then nothing at all during the swing - as best I can.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 7, 2012)

In my opinion you should be thinking about things during your swing (anyone who says they think about nothing is lying or plays off 28 h/cap).... but a managable amount of stuff... not 27 things  The swing only takes 1 second... so one thing for the way back and one thing for the way down should suffice.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2012)

JustOne said:



			In my opinion you should be thinking about things during your swing (anyone who says they think about nothing is lying or plays off 28 h/cap).... but a managable amount of stuff... not 27 things  The swing only takes 1 second... so one thing for the way back and one thing for the way down should suffice.
		
Click to expand...

+1. Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## timchump (Dec 7, 2012)

on the course
i have a few practice swings with some swing thoughts
when i stand up to the ball i try and just focus on the target

on the range a million and one things


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 7, 2012)

JustOne said:



			In my opinion you should be thinking about things during your swing (anyone who says they think about nothing is lying or plays off 28 h/cap).... but a managable amount of stuff... not 27 things  The swing only takes 1 second... so one thing for the way back and one thing for the way down should suffice.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that I agree that you *should* be thinking about things. As you say - it's only a few seconds.  If I'm thinking anything into the start of my backswing then maybe I'm thinking 'calm...'  But can honestly say that I don't think I think of anything else - certainly nothing 'mechanical'. Why would I want to be thinking anything *during* my swing?


----------



## JT77 (Dec 7, 2012)

I honestly couldnt tell you what im thinking.  Before I play the shot i will have a look from behind the ball and try to visualise what i would like to do, so may think soft fade, or aim at the point there.
I would imagine there are some thoughts going through my head, but I dont conciously think about any of them when swinging.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 7, 2012)

Nothing.

I think about my target before my swing, while doing my preshot routine. I just try and exhale and swing and I guess my target just sticks in my mind.


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 7, 2012)

relax the hands, and straight left arm.... then push my hip. i tend to 'think' a lot during swing, or certainly just before take away. 

Just out of curiousity is it ok to mark your ball with reminders? so an S for straight????


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sarah from Accounts


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2012)

"Slowly back."

Occasionally, on the way down I recognise something is going wrong and change accordingly. Other than that, nothing.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 7, 2012)

Depends on what's going wrong on the day lol

If I thin one I think make sure you hit down on the next... My next shot is then hit fat and so the cycle goes on!!!

Ha ha


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 7, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			The one in the bunker by the green.
		
Click to expand...

what bunker?


----------



## JustOne (Dec 7, 2012)

Mostly I'm thinking about that darned 3-putt on the last green :lol:


----------



## Val (Dec 7, 2012)

Wonder where this will land


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Nothing..
		
Click to expand...

So apparently you're either a liar or you play off 28......


----------



## Dino39 (Dec 7, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Sarah from Accounts
		
Click to expand...

 brilliant!!


----------



## JustOne (Dec 7, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Sarah from Accounts
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, sorry 'bout that,... it was only the one night though :thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 7, 2012)

Just before address I make an image of myself hitting the type of shot I want.  During the swing my focus is out at the target, not looking at it but I have a mental focus of where the ball must go.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2012)

Try not to think about too much anymore and then trust the work I've been putting in. It hasn't been coming off on the course recently but I am trying not to get too stressed and just believe that it will click in time.


----------



## richart (Dec 7, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Sarah from Accounts
		
Click to expand...

 Your girlfriend doesn't come on this forum does she ?


----------



## One Planer (Dec 7, 2012)

jcooper5083 said:



			when you are on the course playing a round what do you think about during your swing?
		
Click to expand...

Not a thought exactly, but I like to watch the club onto the ball at impact.


----------



## SamQuirkePGA (Dec 7, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Sarah from Accounts
		
Click to expand...

Genius.


----------



## WideEyedFox (Dec 7, 2012)

Nothing specific - I try and keep my mind in a neutral state.

I've already planned the shot before address, then gone through my pre-shot "relaxed" "waggle" "neutral" routine at address.  I use a waggle-then-lower the club head as a trigger to kick start my back swing. 

For the 2 seconds-ish of my swing I am not specifically thinking of anything. My body is responding to the triggers and my eyes are on the ball.  At the top of my swing is a moment of "attack" which is my trigger to start my down-swing and follow through. This is not a "stop and think attack" moment, but more a feeling of focus and drive.

The only time I conciously think during my swing is when I'm trying to change or introduce something new. Once installed and drilled becomes natural.

I'm not saying I hit 100% good shots, far from it. However I can quite happily accept the bad ones as well as I do the good ones. I have the same post-shot routine of smiling at the outcome and looking forward to playing some more golf.


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 8, 2012)

having slept on this I now remember that basically it's 

'little ball first' then swing


----------



## MashieNiblick (Dec 8, 2012)

I _try _to think about rhythm and keeping everything in synch or "connected".

In reality, what I actually think about depends.

On a good shot, I can't remember.

On a bad one, my grip, the lie, the club, the hazards, the wind, the sun, and as P G Wodehouse put it "the uproar of the butterflies in the adjoining meadows".


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 8, 2012)

MashieNiblick said:



			I _try _to think about rhythm and keeping everything in synch or "connected".
		
Click to expand...

Do your golf clubs have bluetooth?


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 8, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			what bunker?
		
Click to expand...

  I think we must be playing a different hole if you didn't see that bunker by the green.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 8, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Do your golf clubs have bluetooth?
		
Click to expand...

Thats good :thup:


----------



## Revolt (Dec 9, 2012)

Ususally just focus on the ball and smashing into the back of it at the angle I think will send it straight...... if that makes sense.....

theres been a few times last season where I stood over the ball and just knew I was going to hit an absolute screamer.... Usually with 7-9Iron...... on these occasions I just swung when feeling confident and had tap ins for birdie..... wish I knew what made me feel that way so I could repeat it :/


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 9, 2012)

depends if i am hitting a fade or draw. then simply what way i am looing to swing. slightly out to in or slightly in to out.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Dec 10, 2012)

Interesting to see all the variations of peoples thought process.

I believe I have been well over thinking things during my swing causing loss of focus on the target and confusion at times.

as the average swing is only a second or two in time that leaves very little time to think about anything and after doing some reading and listening to audio books over the weekend the best approach I have heard is to make all the decisions before even addressing the ball and then throughout the swing all you think about is the target, so hard that you can visualize it all the way through the swing.

This way you are allowing muscle memory and signals from the brain to the body to do everything you have been practicing on.

On the practice range that is where there are many thoughts broken down through the swing but not on the course.

I am lookibng forward to trying this over xmas on the course to see if I can just do everything I have been working hard on the range.


----------



## Justman (Dec 10, 2012)

Great thread this, along with another one I seem to remember you started recently. This is very much the issue I have had since taking up the game last year.

Since I started, my goal has been to break 100 to the degree that i put myself under so much pressure everytime I walk on the course. I have so many swing thoughts over the ball and I know it affects how I play. My friends and pro often make nice comments about my swing and don't understand why I struggle to break 100.

A prime example can be if I hit 3 off the tee (which can happen a couple of times a round). The 1st shot has so many swing thoughts. When I reload, I never think about it and 9/10, it'll be straight down the middle.

I've fallen for it everytime I go out, but the penny is starting to drop that I just need to relax and clear my mind. Hopefully my scores will improve as a result! Yours too cooper! :thup:


----------



## jcooper5083 (Dec 10, 2012)

Justman said:



			Great thread this, along with another one I seem to remember you started recently. This is very much the issue I have had since taking up the game last year.

Since I started, my goal has been to break 100 to the degree that i put myself under so much pressure everytime I walk on the course. I have so many swing thoughts over the ball and I know it affects how I play. My friends and pro often make nice comments about my swing and don't understand why I struggle to break 100.

A prime example can be if I hit 3 off the tee (which can happen a couple of times a round). The 1st shot has so many swing thoughts. When I reload, I never think about it and 9/10, it'll be straight down the middle.

I've fallen for it everytime I go out, but the penny is starting to drop that I just need to relax and clear my mind. Hopefully my scores will improve as a result! Yours too cooper! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Do you know what has done it for me....  Got the audio book "golf is not a game of perfect" on my iPhone and its amazing. Such down to earth thinking and its all about what you should or shouldn't think about pre, during and post swing. Get it. Its great.  

Thanks for the compliment by the way.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 10, 2012)

if I think too much I balls it up. Has anyone noticed when hitting a shot and you try too hard or think too much it usually ends up pants. Whenever you hit a reload or in anger after a duff you pure it... coincidence?


----------



## Justman (Dec 10, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			if I think too much I balls it up. Has anyone noticed when hitting a shot and you try too hard or think too much it usually ends up pants. Whenever you hit a reload or in anger after a duff you pure it... coincidence?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, exactly and I hope I'm starting to wise up to this.

Thanks jcooper. I already have his putting one. Think I'll have to get this too!


----------



## jcooper5083 (Dec 10, 2012)

Justman said:



			Yep, exactly and I hope I'm starting to wise up to this.

Thanks jcooper. I already have his putting one. Think I'll have to get this too!
		
Click to expand...

No worries. I seriously advise getting this one. Its a fantastic audio book and makes so much sense. I have listened to it every day fir the last 2 weeks at work, in the car and when chilling at home. 

Good luck justman. Let me know if the audio book helps.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 10, 2012)

Depends on how well I am hitting the ball. If going well I just tell myself low slow and let it go.....

Or swinging badly it is thinking about the last swing disecting the ball flight and wondering if it was a push-draw pull-draw or a great big duck-hook and what caused it..... it is at this point my partners tell me to get on with it...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2012)

Last time out final thought was picturing my finish. No thoughts duriung swing.  A nice Hoganesque follow-through (in my minds eye)


----------



## jcooper5083 (Dec 11, 2012)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Last time out final thought was picturing my finish. No thoughts duriung swing.  A nice Hoganesque follow-through (in my minds eye)
		
Click to expand...

This is it, not having thoughts about the mechanics of the swing and just letting muscle memory and the signals from the brain to the body do the tings you have spent ages practicing on.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 11, 2012)

Just the one (occasionally two) swing thought for me basically to stop the slidey hips! Occasionally might think to take the club back more square if I'm getting a little inside!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Dec 12, 2012)

Full shoulder turn, start the downswing with my left hip.

That's all, nothing complicated


----------



## jcooper5083 (Dec 12, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Full shoulder turn, start the downswing with my left hip.

That's all, nothing complicated 

Click to expand...

Sounds good, simple but effective.  do you think if you eliminated these 2 thoughts and thought about nothing but the target this would help at all?


----------



## JustOne (Dec 12, 2012)

jcooper5083 said:



			Sounds good, simple but effective.  do you think if you eliminated these 2 thoughts and thought about nothing but the target this would help at all?
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest.... why would you want to think about the target?


----------



## CMAC (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's my thought process..........


Keep calm deep breaths, take aim then I think.............

"you're gonna get it",

"gonna smash your head in"

*"you're so going to get hit hard"*

*"I am going to Pulverise you"*

*"YOU WILL NOT SURVIVE THIS"*

*"UNLEASH THE DOGS OF WAR"*

*"DIE"*

*"JUST DIE LITTLE WHITE BALL"*


_then I shank it_


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 12, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			Here's my thought process..........


Keep calm deep breaths, take aim then I think.............

"you're gonna get it",

"gonna smash your head in"

*"you're so going to get hit hard"*

*"I am going to Pulverise you"*

*"YOU WILL NOT SURVIVE THIS"*

*"UNLEASH THE DOGS OF WAR"*

*"DIE"*

*"JUST DIE LITTLE WHITE BALL"*


_then I shank it_








Click to expand...

Class lol


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 12, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Just out of interest.... why would you want to think about the target?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Jumping in here:

The target is a good thing to focus on.  If you focus on the ball it will encourage your intent to just hitting at it, which IMO is not a good idea.     I look at the ball but have my focus out at the target, this encourages swinging through the ball with the club accelerating.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Sorry Jumping in here:

The target is a good thing to focus on.  If you focus on the ball it will encourage your intent to just hitting at it, which IMO is not a good idea.     I look at the ball but have my focus out at the target, this encourages swinging through the ball with the club accelerating.
		
Click to expand...

OMG what is going on here, for the first time ever I agree with SR.

Put it down to festive spirit, goodwill to all men :ears:


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 12, 2012)

I know a +2hcap plays interprovincial golf and his swing thought is Ball, target, Can even be heard muttering to himself at times.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 12, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Sorry Jumping in here:

The target is a good thing to focus on.  If you focus on the ball it will encourage your intent to just hitting at it, which IMO is not a good idea.     I look at the ball but have my focus out at the target, this encourages swinging through the ball with the club accelerating.
		
Click to expand...


hmm..... ok, let's discuss a couple of scenarios and see if the logic is similar.....

You are throwing a ball to someone standing 30yds away.... you know that gravity means that you have to throw the ball on an 'upwards' tragectory.... do you think about the target or the angle that you're going to release the ball from your hand?

You are throwing a boomerang from right to left to kill a kangeroo (this is for our new Aussie friend) do you think about the kangeroo or where exactly you're going to aim/release the boomerang from your hand?

Lastly, (I like this one) you're a fast bowler.. do you think about the wicket (end result) or where abouts on the floor you're going to bounce the ball (intermediate target)?

appreciate your thoughts......


----------



## JustOne (Dec 12, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			I know a +2hcap plays interprovincial golf and his swing thought is Ball, target, Can even be heard muttering to himself at times.
		
Click to expand...


I know someone off +3 that doesn't... point being? 


....and are you suggesting we should all mutter to ourselves????  LOL


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 12, 2012)

the problem with the scenarios you have mentioned James are they are totally different from each other. A fast bowler will practice daily working on his action and release and will no doubt be focussing on where he wants to pitch the ball on the wicket

throwing a ball is something we do with very little thought as its something we learn from childhood so becomes almost 2nd nature for the majority of us

Boomerangs again once the trajectory is worked out through practice we would then make the 'calculation' automatically and throw through instinct and based on practice

Golf is the same but as its quite unique as we are hitting a ball with a club as opposed to throwing an object with our hands

What it does highlight is that through practice and repetition, knowing how each club/shot type affects the ball we can then swing in the confident knowledge we know what the distance/shot shape is likely to be.

I better get practicing more


----------



## JustOne (Dec 12, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			the problem with the scenarios you have mentioned James are they are totally different from each other. A fast bowler will practice daily working on his action and release and will no doubt be focussing on where he wants to pitch the ball on the wicket

throwing a ball is something we do with very little thought as its something we learn from childhood so becomes almost 2nd nature for the majority of us

Boomerangs again once the trajectory is worked out through practice we would then make the 'calculation' automatically and throw through instinct and based on practice

Golf is the same but as its quite unique as we are hitting a ball with a club as opposed to throwing an object with our hands

What it does highlight is that through practice and repetition, knowing how each club/shot type affects the ball we can then swing in the confident knowledge we know what the distance/shot shape is likely to be.

I better get practicing more 

Click to expand...

I don't agree... but not to worry.... it's about understanding thought processes...

here's another one maybe closer to your ideal as it involves hitting a ball with a stick .... snooker.... focus on the ball you are going to hit.. or the pocket?


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 12, 2012)

both!

I know what your getting at by the way. Was just saying that certain actions we do naturally or through a lot of practice.

Personally I used to just focus on hitting the ball but now I am more focussing on how I want to hit the ball and imagining the shot in my head, set up and go as I have already worked out what I want to do before I swing the club


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 12, 2012)

JustOne said:



			hmm..... ok, let's discuss a couple of scenarios and see if the logic is similar.....

You are throwing a ball to someone standing 30yds away.... you know that gravity means that you have to throw the ball on an 'upwards' tragectory.... do you think about the target or the angle that you're going to release the ball from your hand?

You are throwing a boomerang from right to left to kill a kangeroo (this is for our new Aussie friend) do you think about the kangeroo or where exactly you're going to aim/release the boomerang from your hand?

Lastly, (I like this one) you're a fast bowler.. do you think about the wicket (end result) or where abouts on the floor you're going to bounce the ball (intermediate target)?

appreciate your thoughts......
		
Click to expand...

As G1BB0 suggests throwing an object is a different action to striking a stationary ball with a golf club, in the former you are looking at the target and this is where your focus will be.  It's also different to hitting a ball in Tennis or squash, although I did play squash for many years at a good standard and my focus was always where the ball would strike the wall.  Would you not agree that swinging through the golf ball is a better action than hitting at it?


----------



## JustOne (Dec 12, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			both!

I know what your getting at by the way. Was just saying that certain actions we do naturally or through a lot of practice.

Personally I used to just focus on hitting the ball but now I am more focussing on how I want to hit the ball and imagining the shot in my head, set up and go as I have already worked out what I want to do before I swing the club
		
Click to expand...

I saw you edit that.... when you said BOTH I was going to say "This isn't eBay actions buddy!"

So you say you are focusing on HOW you want to hit the ball and NOT the target... so what's the difference with any of the examples that I posted that you disagreed with?


----------



## JustOne (Dec 12, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			As G1BB0 suggests throwing an object is a different action to striking a stationary ball with a golf club, in the former you are looking at the target and this is where your focus will be.  It's also different to hitting a ball in Tennis or squash, although I did play squash for many years at a good standard and my focus was always where the ball would strike the wall.  Would you not agree that swinging through the golf ball is a better action than hitting at it?
		
Click to expand...

Firstly I defy anyone to be thinking about a flag on a green 220yds away whilst in the middle of their backswing, or indeed a 4" hole in the ground.... yes perhaps you have a 'feeling' of direction but then if you look at just how OFF most peoples shots are then that 'directional thought' is certainly lacking, or not effective.

Swinging through the golf ball is a better action than hitting at it? I'd say BOTH are important in the swing.



Gibbo... hitting a putt... the line you are starting the ball on, or the hole?


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 12, 2012)

both 

line for me, trouble is I usually get that right but end up short.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 12, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			both 

line for me, trouble is I usually get that right but end up short.
		
Click to expand...

hmmmm,,,, might it be better then to think about line and PACE instead of the hole?


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 12, 2012)

in reply to the question in post 69. 

I didnt disagree with them I was merely pointing out that they are different in a sense as we influence the ball/boomerang with our hands, yes we adopts the right stance to make the throw, get our weight right on each foot but they are more dynamic than hitting a golf shot and therfore use more natural actions.

For me now I am working on ball striking and alignment so I am trying to pick a target on my line for my shot, as I am now hitting a slight draw my target is slightly right (for me that is, I am not saying that is correct so dont go quoting ball flight laws etc), my finishing target is central but my focus is on ball striking and the initial trajectory/shape of the shot... I hope that makes sense? lol

edited as dont know my left from right haha


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 12, 2012)

I am staying out of technical threads, I am too lacking in golf knowledge for your superiorness James and will only end up looking a div lol


----------



## JustOne (Dec 12, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			For me now I am working on ball striking and alignment so I am trying to pick a target on my line for my shot, as I am now hitting a slight draw my target is slightly right (for me that is, I am not saying that is correct so dont go quoting ball flight laws etc), my finishing target is central but my focus is on ball striking and the initial trajectory/shape of the shot... I hope that makes sense? lol
		
Click to expand...

Makes perfect sense to me seeing as  I don't believe that anyone should be thinking about the target... indeed whether those that say they are REALLY are.

Once I've picked my line I've no need to look up again.. I know that I've lined up to where I want to hit the shot now all i need to be thinking about is my swing. Rather like a blind person playing golf who has never actually seen a target, you just focus on the playing of the shot.




EDIT: Seeing as I agree with you, I'd suggest you STAY IN these technical threads! :clap: LOL


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 12, 2012)

phew, I am doing something right then


----------



## JustOne (Dec 12, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			phew, I am doing something right then 

Click to expand...

More luck than judgement


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 12, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I know someone off +3 that doesn't... point being? 


....and are you suggesting we should all mutter to ourselves????  LOL
		
Click to expand...

Point being everyone has a different trigger does different things as part of their own pre shot routine. I know a pro that played in the Irish open would pat his hand against his right thigh before he addressed the ball. Slightly different than swing thought but still along the lines. 

Oh and if I thought muttering would get me to +2 and get 4 grand off the GUI to go towards my golf costs and free 913 drivers I'd do it myself. Not counting winnings either lol.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 12, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Point being everyone has a different trigger does different things as part of their own pre shot routine. I know a pro that played in the Irish open would pat his hand against his right thigh before he addressed the ball. Slightly different than swing thought but still along the lines. 

Oh and if I thought muttering would get me to +2 and get 4 grand off the GUI to go towards my golf costs and free 913 drivers I'd do it myself. Not counting winnings either lol.
		
Click to expand...

So (you might aswell join in) 

1) Do you think about the hole when you're putting?

2) If you realised that you probably shouldn't be thinking about the target would you stop or do you just do what your +2 mate does?


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 12, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Firstly I defy anyone to be thinking about a flag on a green 220yds away whilst in the middle of their backswing, or indeed a 4" hole in the ground.... yes perhaps you have a 'feeling' of direction but then if you look at just how OFF most peoples shots are then that 'directional thought' is certainly lacking, or not effective.

Swinging through the golf ball is a better action than hitting at it? I'd say BOTH are important in the swing.



Gibbo... hitting a putt... the line you are starting the ball on, or the hole?
		
Click to expand...

James you are assuming that my target is a green or a hole in the green. That is not normally the case, let me explain:   My target is a green when I am fairly near to it, it is seldom a flag or hole though.  I was taught by my coach, on longer shots, not to focus on the green but rather pick out a target high in the distance and in the direction I need the ball to go.   This is often a high tree, a building, even a cloud at times, it takes my mind away from hazards.  I dont conger up this image at the top of my backswing either, it is something I picked out in my pre-shot routine as I stand behind the ball.    With distances nearer the green I set a target where I want the ball to land, be it infront of, or at a certain point on the green so the ball will land and react to the type of shot played.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 12, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Firstly I defy anyone to be thinking about a flag on a green 220yds away whilst in the middle of their backswing, or indeed a 4" hole in the ground.... yes perhaps you have a 'feeling' of direction but then if you look at just how OFF most peoples shots are then that 'directional thought' is certainly lacking, or not effective.

Swinging through the golf ball is a better action than hitting at it? I'd say BOTH are important in the swing.



Gibbo... hitting a putt... the line you are starting the ball on, or the hole?
		
Click to expand...

I made a long reply to this which seems to have vanished when I posted it.  Hopefully it will reappear, if not I will have to do it again as it was really good


----------



## JustOne (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll keep and eye out for it SR :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 12, 2012)

its there now I think :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2012)

This thread seems to be going round and round in pointless circles.


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 12, 2012)

JustOne said:



			So (you might aswell join in) 

1) Do you think about the hole when you're putting?

2) If you realised that you probably shouldn't be thinking about the target would you stop or do you just do what your +2 mate does?
		
Click to expand...

I'm already a mental wreck don't make it worse lol


----------



## JustOne (Dec 12, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			James you are assuming that my target is a green or a hole in the green. That is not normally the case, let me explain:   My target is a green when I am fairly near to it, it is seldom a flag or hole though.  I was taught by my coach, on longer shots, not to focus on the green but rather pick out a target high in the distance and in the direction I need the ball to go.   This is often a high tree, a building, even a cloud at times, it takes my mind away from hazards.  I dont conger up this image at the top of my backswing either, it is something I picked out in my pre-shot routine as I stand behind the ball.    With distances nearer the green I set a target where I want the ball to land, be it infront of, or at a certain point on the green so the ball will land and react to the type of shot played.
		
Click to expand...

Am I assuming or did you say....




			The target is a good thing to focus on. If you focus on the ball it will encourage your intent to just hitting at it, which IMO is not a good idea. I look at the ball but have my focus out at the target
		
Click to expand...


I still don't think you'll be thinking about that tree or cloud (as it's too far away and distracting for our brain... might explain the duffed shots? ) HOWEVER I would agree that picking an intermittent target is better than focusing on the final destination, generally the closer the initial target the more effective our focus... even better if we can actually SEE it rather than trying to imagine it whilst swinging.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 12, 2012)

and another one sent to the mods :angry: should be up here ^^^^^ in a bit.......


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 12, 2012)

drive4show said:



			This thread seems to be going round and round in pointless circles.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like you then.   You dont need to read them, it's not compulsory, you could take up speed knitting if this bores you.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Bit like you then.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested to know how you work that one out?


----------



## JustOne (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry Socket, seems we're not allowed to continue our conversation as it doesn't fit in with Gordon's 'discussion criteria'.

:clap:


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 12, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I still don't think you'll be thinking about that tree or cloud (as it's too far away and distracting for our brain... might explain the duffed shots? ) HOWEVER I would agree that picking an intermittent target is better than focusing on the final destination, generally the closer the initial target the more effective our focus... even better if we can actually SEE it rather than trying to imagine it whilst swinging.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe my massive brain can focus on these far off targets. :smirk:  This is a method taught to me by someone who has played on tour and has worked with a top 10 world player.   We dont all have the same degree of imagery, some can visualise very clearly while others cannot , it's just the way we are wired up.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2012)

There is discussion and there is flogging a dead horse. Boomerangs and snooker cues? Carry on if you find it interesting but this thread seems to have run it's course long ago.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 12, 2012)

drive4show said:



			There is discussion and there is flogging a dead horse. Boomerangs and snooker cues? Carry on if you find it interesting but this thread seems to have run it's course long ago.
		
Click to expand...

Off you go then.


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 12, 2012)

I agree both points there.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 12, 2012)

drive4show said:



			I'd be interested to know how you work that one out?
		
Click to expand...

Because you seem to be going round in circles berating others that are having a discussion that does not suit you.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Because you seem to be going round in circles berating others that are having a discussion that does not suit you.
		
Click to expand...

Got to laugh at that last comment. Doesn't it say in the forum rules something about not saying things on here that you wouldn't say to someone's face? Would you tell me to 'do one' face to face?


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 12, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Got to laugh at that last comment. Doesn't it say in the forum rules something about not saying things on here that you wouldn't say to someone's face? Would you tell me to 'do one' face to face?
		
Click to expand...


Hopefully I will not be that close to you.  You have too many issues for me.

Why cant you just keep away from topics that dont interest you?   Thats what I do.

Read #90


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 12, 2012)

Right guys. If the post doesn't interest you then don't post. If it does then keep it nice.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Why cant you just keep away from topics that dont interest you?   Thats what I do.
		
Click to expand...

This actually started off as quite an interesting thread which is why I posted on it originally but it's sadly degenerated


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 12, 2012)

drive4show said:



			This actually started off as quite an interesting thread which is why I posted on it originally but it's sadly degenerated
		
Click to expand...

OK, please add something to the subject other than berating it.  As I keep suggesting, you dont have to stay here.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			OK, *please add something to the subject other than berating it*.  As I keep suggesting, you dont have to stay here.
		
Click to expand...

Your last 6 posts haven't added much to the discussion.


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 12, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Right guys. If the post doesn't interest you then don't post. If it does then keep it nice.
		
Click to expand...

For the second time.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 12, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Maybe my massive brain can focus on these far off targets. :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

So you'd recommend it to people with smaller brains that maybe couldn't handle it?


----------



## jcooper5083 (Dec 13, 2012)

Well that made for an interesting couple of pages to my thread. Glad i could facilitate a bit of banter.....

In relation to all this back and forth about the target let me explain what i meant and hopefully it will bring what was a good discussion back on track;

Someone said that it was wrong to think about the flag on a 220 yard hole. You have jumped the gun here. The flag is not always the target. If you are hitting a draw shot or allowing for the wind or teeing up with a driver then your target may not be the flag. It could be a particular tree or landmark. The point is to narrow down your target so you can visualise the ball going there which allows you to visualise the ball leaving the club, its trajectory, flight and even spin. What ever it is it is about getting the thought away from "i aimed down the left, i aimed down the middle" and also to bring the swing thought away from all the mechanics and focus on positive images of the ball going where you want it not several mechanical techniques you need to get right as these should be ingrained from the practice range. 

I hope this brings it back on subject and we can continue a good conversation about all out swing thoughts and respect each other methods. 

Thanks all


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes, I like that explanation.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 13, 2012)

What ever it is it is about getting the thought away from "i aimed down the left, i aimed down the middle" and also to bring the swing thought away from all the mechanics and focus on positive images of the ball going where you want it not several mechanical techniques you need to get right as these should be ingrained from the practice range.
		
Click to expand...

We are all different.
I respect your approach to each shot......
However......
As I am different from you, I do it a different way.

I select my club based on all the facts. Weather, lie etc
Aim accordingly then focus on the mechanics of the swing.
If I make a good swing and a good contact, the ball should go the required distance and direction.

Is one of us right and the other wrong?
In my opinion...........no
Do what works for you


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2012)

My routine is that I pick my shot I want to play and set-up the target lines accordingly, then visualise the shot. Step up to the ball and my "swing thought" is a do a decent takeaway.....then watch the ball nose dive into the wet cabbage


----------



## jcooper5083 (Dec 13, 2012)

bobmac said:



			We are all different.
I respect your approach to each shot......
However......
As I am different from you, I do it a different way.

I select my club based on all the facts. Weather, lie etc
Aim accordingly then focus on the mechanics of the swing.
If I make a good swing and a good contact, the ball should go the required distance and direction.

Is one of us right and the other wrong?
In my opinion...........no
Do what works for you
		
Click to expand...

100% agree and that was the intention of the thread to see what everyone does and it is good that we are all different as if we all had the same approach it could be come a very stale game.  the differences in us all make for an interesting sport.

Good times


----------



## JustOne (Dec 13, 2012)

jcooper5083 said:



			100% agree and that was the intention of the thread to see what everyone does and it is good that we are all different as if we all had the same approach it could be come a very stale game.  the differences in us all make for an interesting sport.
		
Click to expand...

I find it interesting... would love to get inside the head of someone who _says_ they think about the target and see if that's what they REALLY do though. Big difference between saying something and actually doing it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2012)

jcooper5083 said:



			100% agree and that was the intention of the thread to see what everyone does and it is good that we are all different as if we all had the same approach it could be come a very stale game.  the differences in us all make for an interesting sport.

Good times
		
Click to expand...

So on our 7th - nice little R-L dog-leg par 4 - 150yd carry over heather to fairway. I address the ball and think 'nice little draw over the 'Keep Out of the Heather' sign' then I think 'plane plane nice follow through' (to my prefered Hoganesque finish). Then I go blank and let mind and muscle memory take over - which as often as not means I ignore exhortations made on sign, do a 'helicopter' swing and spear tee shot straight into our beautiful heather.  Brill.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 13, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I select my club based on all the facts. Weather, lie etc
Aim accordingly then focus on the mechanics of the swing.
If I make a good swing and a good contact, the ball should go the required distance and direction.

Is one of us right and the other wrong?
In my opinion...........no
Do what works for you
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Bob's camp on this one, I pick a target, pick the club that I believe will get me to that target and focus on making a "good" swing  and trust that if I do that the ball will arrive somewhere near the target!


----------



## jcooper5083 (Dec 13, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I find it interesting... would love to get inside the head of someone who _says_ they think about the target and see if that's what they REALLY do though. Big difference between saying something and actually doing it.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed they are two different things which is why I am working on it to make it the thing I do.  I want to visualise the shot and the ball going to the target not think about multiple swing mechanics as this doesnt work for me.  I want the swing to be all about nerve and muscle memory through practice and the my thoughts to be on the shot.  A couple of practice swings before the actual shot will be where, if any thoughts on swing mechanics come in, maybe as a reminder but not during the actual swing.

If you read or listen to "Golf is not a game of perfect" then you will see where I am coming from - again, not saying this is right for everyone.

Like I say it is good that we all do things our own way and thats what this thread was about, finding out what we all do and not about saying one thing is right or wrong like some people have previously done.  All about free will 

Game on...


----------



## Region3 (Dec 13, 2012)

Mental coaches say that you should be focussing on an image of the target in your mind as you swing, whether it's a full swing, chip or putt.
From what I've read though they differ on what the target is on the green. I've only read 2 authors but one says the hole is your target, the other says the imaginary point to turn the putt into a straight one is your target.

Personally, I've tried and failed on a full shot to retain an image of my target while I swing.
When I putt, after I've line myself up the only thing I'm thinking about is a mental image of the hole. When I chip/pitch my focus is on an image of my landing point.

I've read that when Earl Woods was teaching his son to putt, he had him focus on a mental image of the hole during the stroke. I think it works (worked) for him.

As for the snooker question... I'm looking at where I want the cue ball to strike the object ball, and thinking about where I want the cue to strike the cue ball.


----------



## jcooper5083 (Dec 13, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Mental coaches say that you should be focussing on an image of the target in your mind as you swing, whether it's a full swing, chip or putt.
From what I've read though they differ on what the target is on the green. I've only read 2 authors but one says the hole is your target, the other says the imaginary point to turn the putt into a straight one is your target.

Personally, I've tried and failed on a full shot to retain an image of my target while I swing.
When I putt, after I've line myself up the only thing I'm thinking about is a mental image of the hole. When I chip/pitch my focus is on an image of my landing point.

I've read that when Earl Woods was teaching his son to putt, he had him focus on a mental image of the hole during the stroke. I think it works (worked) for him.

As for the snooker question... I'm looking at where I want the cue ball to strike the object ball, and thinking about where I want the cue to strike the cue ball.
		
Click to expand...

Great response, thank you and interesting to hear someone else that is thinking of a target rather than menchanics.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2012)

jcooper5083 said:



			Great response, thank you and interesting to hear someone else that is thinking of a target rather than menchanics.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be quite honest.  As I have never had a lesson of any sort (and never been one for putting, chipping or practice ground practice), but somehow got down to 6 through playing a lot of golf - I don't actually know very much at all about the mechanics of the swing (so I tell folk not to both asking me what they are doing wrong - I usually haven't a clue).  So I wouldn't KNOW what to think about in respect of swing mechanics.  As I said all *I* do is get in my mind the 'side-on' drawing of Hogan addressing the ball with a plane drawn through his neck to the ball (not in any detail - just vaguely).  And then I picture his finish (see my avatar).  And that - for me -  is it.  Seems to work.  However I grant you that I may be a little unusual.

And putting - it's keeping to routine in my preparation rather than any thoughts of the mechanics that I focus on.  Where there is a borow to sort out I work back from the hole and picture the ball rolling across the green - then imagine the initial line that will take my ball onto the final line into the hole.  Find something on the green on that initial line - then complete my prep routine and off the ball goes on it's merry way.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 13, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I find it interesting... would love to get inside the head of someone who _says_ they think about the target and see if that's what they REALLY do though. Big difference between saying something and actually doing it.
		
Click to expand...

James,

Here are a few articles that may help.

http://www.todaysgolfer.co.uk/Golf/videotips/searchresults/Swing-Drills/Switch-to-a-target-focus/

http://www.golfinstruction.com/golf-instruction/quick-tips/solomon-golf-ball.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1-DYFBVFH8


----------

